# What's on your dresser?



## Lisheous (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a passion for fragrances too!


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice collection! Love the dresser! I will have to snap a pic of mine later.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 29, 2005)

Nothing! I don't have a dresser *pout*. I do wish I did...planning to get one when I move out of my parents' place, as my room isn't big enough for one at the moment.

But I do have a special cupboard for my fragrance goodies, and it's pretty much running out of space...


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 29, 2005)

No pictures, but i have:
Be Delicious by DNKY
Island by Michael Kors
Black by Kenneth Cole
Miami Glow by J. Lo
Very Sexy by Victorias Secret
Curious by Britney Spears
DiorAddict 2
Paris Hilton
Some random Aura Perfume from American Eagle
And my moms random Chanel and Jadore bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the worse part of all... i don't wear perfume :x haha


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 13, 2005)

No pics either, but here's what's on my dresser.

Philosophy Falling in Love & Pure Grace
L'Occitane Vanilla & Amber
The Thymes Limon
Trussardi Skin
Shalimar Light
Bvlgari Petite et Mamans
The Crown Perfumery Co. Crown Heliotrope
Realities (pink) 

Minis:
Narcisso Rodriguez For Her
Chanel Coco Parfum

Decants:
Santa Maria Vagnilia
Etro Royal Pavillon
Napa Valley Cielo
Caron Parfum Sacre
L'Artisan Mure et Musc Extreme
L'Artisan La Chasse aux Papillons
Trish McEvoy #4 Gardenia Musk


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 13, 2005)

my stereo, speakers, framed pics, dior perfumes (j'adore and pure poison), candles, an alarm clock, and my eyelash curler...


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

Actually mine are in my closet where it's dark & cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I've got:
Gucci Envy
Miss Dior Cherie
Kenneth Cole Black for Her
Jean Patou En Joy
Cartier So Pretty
Clean
V&R Flowerbomb
Bond No.9 Bleecker St.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 22, 2005)

CK-euphoria,eternity moment, Armani Mania, Chocolate Truffle B&BW, Rasberry Vanilla body spray


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 22, 2005)

*I use to work in fragrance so I have quite a few...*

angel
armani mania
b&bw roamntic blooms
burb brit
bs curious
burb london
chanel chance
d&g light blue
caylx
cdkny
echo woman
escada rockin rio
gucci edp ii
gucci envy me
jlo glow
puma
rl romance
rl style
stella
th true star
tommy bahama

*minis*
armani adg
bulgari blv
bulgari  signature
burb brit
burb london
carolina herrera chic
ck eternity moment
ck obsession and sheer
clique happy
dior jadore
dk cahmere mist
dkny be deliccious
estee lauder  byoned paradise
eliz ard provative woman
escada 5 lmtd set
escada magnetism
givenchy armarige
givenchy very irris
gucci envy me
gucci rush
issey miake
kc black
kc sig
mac mv2
micheal khors
mk sheer
oscar de la renta sig and rosamor
rl blue
rl ralph
rl style
rl romance
stella
th true star


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 23, 2005)

gucci envy me and a victoria secret one i think its sweet temptation.


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok I finally took pics. I know it took me long enough!





From Left to right:
Auric Blends perfume oil in Rose
Egyptian Musk perfume oil
Vicotria Secret Love Spell
BeneFit maybe Baby
Lancome Miracle (in front of Maybe baby)
Hard Candy Liquid
Ralph Lauren Lauren Style
comme une Evidence Eau de Parfum 
Fraîcheur Végétale Honeysuckle Eau de Cologne 
Prada Prada (in front of Evidence and Honeysuckle)
J.Lo GLow
Philosophy Amazing Grace

Here is where all my perfume samples go




Sorry too many to list.


----------



## amy (Dec 25, 2005)

I've been running out of my "smelly-good-stuff" as I call it...I need to stock up!  Right now I've got...
-B&BW Warm Vanilla Sugar
-B&BW Red Currant & Thyme Tea
-VS Love Spell (only has like a drop left in it...sadness!)
-VS Secret 55 (my "signature" perfume I guess)
-MAC Turquatic
-Lucky You for Her
-Tutti Dolci Lemon Meringue

<3


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 26, 2005)

Moschino-I love love (<3)
Lucky brand perfume
Bora Bora
Eau Belle(its this french perfume that smells like mint and flowers, I love it.)
Estee Lauder-pleasures
VS-love spell...I can't get enough of this stuff
VS-sugar and spice
VS-blissful moment
VS-Secret crush
United Colors of Beneton cologne...its for guys but I'm addicted to it


----------



## Bianca (Dec 27, 2005)

I love: Nina Ricci's Premier Jour, Glamourous Ralph Lauren and Pure by Jil Sander. That's on my dresser!


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

Hanae Mori's Butterfly
Demeter's Orange Cream Pop
Demeter's Sex on the Beach
Tutti Dolci's Tiramisu Veneziano
Tutti Dolci's Crème Brulée
Tutti Dolci's Apple Torta
Tutti Dolci's Lemon Meringue
Guerlain's Anisia Bella
Estée Lauder's Youth Dew
MAC's MV2
MAC's Violetrix
Calgon's Hawaiian Ginger body spray
Calgon's Water Lily solid perfume

Yup, that's my collection!


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 28, 2005)

Dior Cherie, Tendre Poison, Hypnotique Poison, Pure Poison, Addict
Prada
CK Obsession Night
MAC Turquatic
Fresh Fig Apricot
Clinique Happy, Happy Heart
J Lo Miami Glow
Ralph Lauren Blue
Chanel Coco, Coco Mademoiselle, Chance, 19
Britney Curious, Fantasy
B & BW Cucumber Melon spray


----------



## lovejam (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't have a dresser. I keep my perfumes on a shelf in my closet. I've only got a few, but I love them all:

Pure Tiffany
Blue Hawaiian
L'Occitane Eau De 4 Reines
Some vanilla perfume oil from the Hare Krishna temple


----------



## Oonie (Jan 5, 2006)

No pic but here it is

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body LOtion
DK Cashmere Mist Body Oil Spray
DK Cashmere Mositure Mist Spray
DK Cashmere Mist Silver Shiver Spray
DK Cashmere Sheer Fragrance Spray
DK Pure Cashmere Mist
Philosophy Falling in Love Spray
Philosophy Falling in Love Lotion
Philosophy Baby Grace Spray
Philosophy Pure Grace Spray (2nd bottle)
Philosophy Pure Grace Body Soufflé
Clean Fresh Laundry EDP (2nd Bottle)
Clean Fresh Laundry Body Lotion
Clean Sweet Layer (2nd bottle)
Clean Body Lotion
Clean EDP
Narciso Rodriguez for her 
Narciso Rodriguez for her Body Lotion
Prada EDP
Prada Hydrating Body Lotion
MAC MV1
MAC MV2
MAC MV3
MAC MV4
MAC MV5
MAC Turquatic
MAC Violetrix
MAC C-Squeeze
Clinique Simply 
Gucci Envy
Gucci Envy Body Lotion
Marc Jacobs Blush
DK Be Delicious
DK Be Delicious Body Lotion
Issey Miyake
Issey Miyake Soothing Night Fragrance
Issey Miyake Summer Fragrance
Alfred Sung Shi (2)
Chacaral Noa (2)
Cool Water
Roberto Cavalli Just Cavalli Her 
Dolce & Gabbana light blue
Dolce & Gabbana
Hanae Mori
Estee Lauder Dazzling Gold
Vera Wang
Byblos
Giorgio Armani Gio
Bvlgari
Chanel Allure
Sugar by Fresh
Mukki by Fresh
Lolita Lempicka
Lolita Lempica Perfumed Velvet Cream

and some old Donna Karan in the black and gold bottle

and countless body sprays form V/S, the Body Shop and BBW.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 5, 2006)

Dior Addict
Burberry Brit
Escada Rockin Rio
Thierry Mugler Angel
Britney Spears Fantasy (my new fave!)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have to keep all my stuff in the other bathroom, my dresser and master bathroom is to small.

Gucci Rush
VS Love Spell
BBW Freesia
VS Endless Love
Ralph Lauren Ralph
Burberry Touch
Coco Chanel
VS Heavenly
VS Breathless
Some Sweet Pea Papaya
Beyonce True Star
The Healing Garden Waters Pure Joy
Body Shop Moonflower
Some Fresh Mango Spray
and these oils I get from the swapmeet here, they smell exactly like your favorite perfumes. You can't tell it's a oil. ANd they last very long and are very inexpsensive. I have Still by J-Lo and Pleasures.

And that's my collection.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 7, 2006)

I only have 2, Red Door and Dior J'adore


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

Looks nice
I have 
hugo deep red
cacharel noah fleur
ardenbeauty
armani mnia
VS sexy


----------



## litlaur (Jan 10, 2006)

My collection is tiny

Ralph by Ralph Lauren
Lancome Miracle
VS Dream Angels Heavenly

I'm really picky about perfumes. When I get my refund check, I'm probably going to get Prada, Bvlgari Eau Parfumee Green Tea, and Oscar de la Renta


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

Fracas, Fracas solid parfum, L'eau de Kenzo, Kenzo miniatures set, The Body Shop Pepper Rose, samples of Kenzo flower oriental, Issay Miyake, Paris Hilton Just Me, Prada & a decant of Stila Midnight Bloom


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

I have:
Ralph
YSL Babydoll
Angel
Stila Creme Bouquet
Curious
Fantasy
Marc Jacobs
Cool Water
Light Blue
demeter waffle cone
Miss Dior Cherie
Escada Island Kiss
Stella

Plus some other random ones. There are so many perfumes I want to buy.


----------



## lucylu (Jan 23, 2006)

i have:

dior forever and ever
d&g light blue (plus a couple of back ups)
issy miyake
serge leutens vanilla
versace woman
versace crystal noir
flowerbomb
angel
island kiss
baby doll
narciso rodriguez

thats all i can remember for now


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG u guys have so many perfumes!!!!
I only have:
Estee Lauders Beyond Paradise
YSL BabyDoll

Thats pretty sad isn't it :'(


----------



## Lisheous (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection Nessa.


----------



## Willa (Jan 31, 2006)

Heres an old picture of one part of my sample collection
I have so many more


----------



## Lisheous (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice sample collection, my bedroom room walls was the same fushia color as yours, then I painted it burgundy. Since I've moved into a new home, I haven't decided what color I want now, I may go with wall paper.


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 31, 2006)

I have Clinique Simply and Ralph Lauren Style. However, I have several samples of Chanel Chance and Mademoiselle that have lasted forever!


----------



## michy_mimi (Jan 31, 2006)

Here are the few I have:

Ivy  ( I picked this up at Hot Topic and it smells divine...plus it has shimmers in it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
Body Shoppe...Aztique and Amorito  (awesome together)
Urban Decay...Sin and Go  (great together also)

I had to take back my Dolche and Gabana Feminine because it made me break out


----------



## inesma (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's mine...

D&G Light Blue
Creed Spring Flower
Polo Sport
Clinique Happy 
Lancome Miracle
Chanel Chance
Dior Miss Dior Cherie
Chanel Coco Madmoiselle
Annick Goutal Eau D' Hadrien


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh yay! I am absolutely addicted to perfume. 

On my dresser right now are:

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower
Frederic Malle Iris Poudre
Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose
Frederic Malle Musc Ravgeur 
Serge Lutens Un Lys
Serge Lutens Datura Noir
Serge Lutens Chergui
Jo Malone Fresh Lime Blossom
Jo Malone Vintage Gardenia
Bond No. 9 Chinatown
Bond No. 9 Park Avenue
Annick Goutal Songes
Annick Goutal Eau de Hadrien 

Goodness, I should take a picture. It sounds like quite a few but I've been trying to curb my perfume buying to only those that I really love. I like to change my fragrance based on mood, I hope to try L'Artisan and Serge Lutens very soon as well but as of right now I'm addicted to Frederic Malle scents. They're all so perfect.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice collections, people!!

I'm not a hardcore perfume buyer or anything:
- Gucci Rush 2
- Alfred Sung Shi
- Yves St Laurent Babydoll
- Elizabeth Arden Green Tea
- MAC Turquatic

I only really wear Rush 2 and Turquatic these days, though.


----------



## Marina (Feb 7, 2006)

On my dresser I have:

Givenchy Amarige - this is my favourite perfume out of the ones I have
L'Eau Par Kenzo - almost empty
Roll-on of Crabtree & Evelyn Wisteria
Miniature of Bvlgari Pour Femme
Miniature of Cacharel Noa
And a cheap imitation of Ralph...which I sometimes use as a room spray


----------



## Beauty Star (Feb 8, 2006)

Anna Sui's Dolly Girl
Victoria Secret's So In Love, Pure Seduction, Amber Romance
Lancome's Poeme
BBW's Creme Brulee
Mary Kate and Ashley's Jasmine Spice


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

envy me, chance, paris hilton, samples, and the collection by the body shop


----------



## User34 (Feb 17, 2006)

I THOUGHT I had alot! LOL...

Fantasy-Brittney Spears
Cool Water for women
Light Blue-Dolce Gabbana
Happy-Clinique (my all time fav.)
Heavenly-Victorias Secret


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

Guerlain
Stella Cadente - Me
Dolce & Gabbana - Woman
Dior - Pure Poison
Dior - In Love With Dior (2006 Special Edition 4 bottles ) 
Dior - J'adore
Thierry Muglier - Angel
Lolita Lempicka
Ode de L'amour
Carolina Herrera - Carolina Herrera
Chanel - No. 5
Clarins - Par Amour
Lacoste - Pour Femme
Ghost serenity
Aquolina - Pink Sugar
Evidence
Gucci - Envy Me
Rare Gold
Velocity
Yves Saint Laurent - Wild Roses
Kenzo - perfume and eau de toilette
Very Irresistible
Some VS & Elizabeth Arden perfume things I use after workouts


my mom is European so im pretty much addicted to perfumes. I do feel like the perfumes here can be a little bootleg depending on where you buy it from though.


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 26, 2006)

I am faithfull to a only few perfumes...

Prada Prada  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comptoir Sud Pacifique Banane
Fruits and Passion Georgia Peach
Fruits and Passion Orange Cantaloupe


----------



## Joelle (Feb 28, 2006)

my decent collection


----------



## nenalinda27 (Feb 28, 2006)

My small collection consists of
Chanel Mademoiselle
Burberry Brit
212 Sexy
BCBGirls Metro
Gucci Rush
Versace (new fragrance)


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 4, 2006)

Faithfull to only a few...

Turquoise
Laila
Saphir
Lauren 
occassionally Amazing Grace


----------



## nines (Mar 27, 2006)

I only have a few fragrances on my dresser:

L'Eau Par Kenzo
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue
Lanvin Eclat d'Arpege
Pink by Victoria's Secret
Escada Island Kiss
Pleasures for Men (my boyfriend's)


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 27, 2006)

All of mine is in a perfume/body spray drawer except my BBW stuff, which is in a box in my bathroom....let me dig it out and I'll make you a list!

Samples

AVON Becoming
AVON Becoming Pretty
AVON DreamLife
AVON Far Away
AVON Goddess x2
AVON Peony Soft Musk
AVON Smile
AVON Today
AVON Treselle
KENZO Flower
KENZO Rice Steam (not sure if this is actual perfume but it's in a tiny spray bottle)
LIZ CLAIBORNE

Non-BBW Stuff

AVON Goddess
BANANA REPUBLIC Classic
BONNE BELL BOTTLED EMOTION Romantic
CALGON Hawaiian Ginger
CALGON In the Rain
CALGON Peach
CALGON Water Lilies
GAP Heaven
JOE BOXER Cotton-T
THE HEALING GARDEN Green Tea Theraphy
VICTORIA'S SECRET Strawberries and Champagne
VICTORIA'S SECRET Sweet Temptation

BBW Body Sprays

Brown Sugar and Fig
Cherry Blossom
Cool Citrus Lily
Cucumber Melon
Japanese Cherry Blossom
Moonlight Path
Pear Blossom
Pearberry
Sun Ripened Raspberry
Sweet Pea
Warm Vanilla Sugar
White Cherry Blossom


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 1, 2006)

*I am very picky about perfume, and the ones I do love I stay loyal to, so it's not very often that I do buy a new one.  I LOVE spicy, oriental scents; however, I did force myself a few months ago to sample and buy something different (I bought Bvlgari Blue).  Anyway, here's my list:*

*YSL:  Opium
Christian Dior:  Poison
Guerlain:  Shalimar, Samsara, Mitsouko
Elizabeth Arden:  Red Door, Tea Tree
Bulgari:  Blue
Ralph Lauren:  Romance (women)*


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 11, 2006)

i have:

maybe baby (benefit)
ultraviolet
anna sui dreams
tommy girl
stella
britney spears curious
paris hilton

thats it i think....


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 11, 2006)

i got:

Elizabeth Arden - Provacure Woman
Gucci Rush
Britney Spears - Curious
Britney Spears - Fantasy
J.Lo - Glow
J.Lo - Still
J.Lo - Live


----------



## Preah (May 12, 2006)

Here's my collection:

Gucci - Envy Me
Gucci - Rush
Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Abricot
Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Passion
Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao
Lacoste - Pour Femme
Lacoste - Touch of Sun
L'Artisan Parfumeur - Vanilia
L'Artisan Parfumeur - Le Chasse aux Papillons
Clean - Fresh Laundry
Clean - Ultimate 
Laura Biagiotti - Aqua di Roma
Hugo Boss - Deep Red
Hugo Boss - Intense
J.Lo - Still
Yves Saint Laurent - Baby Doll
Isabella Rossellini - Daring
Sergio Tacchini - Donna
Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue
Gilles Cantuel - Creature D'Anges
Christian Dior - Dune
Christian Dior - Chris 1947
Max Mara - Max Mara
Escada - Ibiza Hippie
Escada - Island Kiss
Lancome - Tresor
Tommy Hilfiger - Tommy Girl
Morgan - Love Love de Toi


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

These are my lovelies:

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Amour de Cacao
Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Ambre
Tutti Dolci Amaretti
Tutti Dolci Chocolate Fondue
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Molinard Les Senteurs Vanille
La Maison de la Vanille Divine des Tropiques
Robert Piguet Fracas
Demeter Gardenia

and a few others, but I can't remember, LOL!


----------



## ette (May 14, 2006)

YSL Baby Doll
YSL Paris Springtime
Gucci Envy Me2
MAC Dejarose
Anna Sui Dolly Beach
Cacharel Promesse
Moschino I Love Love
Demeter Sex on the Beach: South Beach
Jo Malone Red Rose
Jo Malone Grapefruit
Jo Malone Lime Basil & Mandarin
Jo Malone Honeysuckle and Jasmine
Fresh Lemon Sugar
Fresh Sugar Blossom
Fresh Memoirs of a Geisha
L'Occtaine Verbena
L'Occtaine Peony (I think...its green LOL)
Calypso Violette
Comptoir Sud Pacific Vanille Passion
Plenty of Body Shop perfume oils
Mary Kate and Ashley TWO (LOL hahha I wear this so much I adore it LMAO my $4 perfume...)


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2006)

Too many perfumes to put on my dresser ( I have been on a perfume binge lately), so usually it is just a cat or two on there.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got
Kenzo flower
lacoste a touch of pink
Ghost deep night which is gorgeous use this the most.
D&G light blue
Burberry tender touch
Ralph ralph lauren
versace red jeans used to wear that all the time now just makes me gag
dkny ladies
fcuk red jeans
fendi fantasia, really over powering and ick.
cerutti 1881
paul smith woman
calvin klein euphoria
CK IN2U <3


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 14, 2006)

I love my fragrances!

DKNY BE Delicious
CK Obsession (Yuk I hate it now)
CK One
CK One - Summer 
Body Shop  LEAP (OK I'm aging myself girls!)
Tommygirl
Coolwater
Sunwater
Lauren
Shalimar

I can't remember the rest!


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 26, 2006)

I've got:

Dior j'adore
Tommy girl
Gucci envy me
Givenchy very irresistible (sample)


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 27, 2006)

Escada: Pacific Paradise
Oscar De La Renta: Bamboo
MAC: Aquadisiac
Cacharel: Amor Amor
Stella in Two: Peony
Betsey Johnson: Betsey Johnson Signature 


I go for the sickengly sweet tropical scents.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 27, 2006)

BPAL:
Alice, Unicorn, Leanan Sidhe (my FAVORITE), Maiden, and some others I can't remember.
Chanel: Number 5 and Allure.
Bnever: 1000 Kisses Deep.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 28, 2006)

curious by britney spears
paris hilton
anna sui secret wish magical love
anna sui : sui love
D&G light blue
marykate and ashley
i have more just to lazy to type them lol


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 28, 2006)

burberry brit
burberry london
amor amor
fantasy by britney spears
miami glow by j.lo
taste by jessica simpson
mood: sweet craving body lotion by victoria's secret


----------



## angelica (Oct 30, 2006)

Besides an mess .....

JLO  Miami
CK Obsession night
Chanel   Chance
Paris Hilton  (the first one)
BCBG  Nature
Tommy Girl

And I think thats it


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 30, 2006)

Pink Sugar
Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Snake Oil in a fancy blue genie bottle
The Body Shop Pink Pepper Oil

I have tons of other BPAL perfumes in a box but this is what's on my vanity.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 31, 2006)

It's funny; after working at a perfume counter, I can totally tell all of your "fragrance personalities"! LOL


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 9, 2006)

Chanel Coco
Moschino I Love Love
Gap So Pink
Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Pamplelune
Chanel Chance
Lou Lou
BBW Bergamot Coriander


----------



## Katja (Nov 17, 2006)

*Ralph Lauren Ralph
Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise
Escada Island Kiss
Escada Magnetism
VS Pink
Ralph Lauren Romance

Minis:
Escada Sentiment
Ellen Tracy 'Ellen Tracy'
VS Love Spell*


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have:

_Noille_ from PacSun (cheap and smells good)
Vera Wang_ Princess_
Ralph Lauren _Cool_
Britney Spears _Fantasy_ (cheap and smells really good too)
Victoria Secret _Love Spell_


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine are:

Gucci's Rush (My new love, just got for X-Mas)
Ralph Lauren's Ralph
Sunflower
Cherry Blossom from Bath and Body


----------



## Holly (Jan 5, 2007)

Juicy Couture
Guess
Fantasy by Britany Spears
Goddess by Baby Phat
Live Luxe by Jlo
Lacoste Touch of Pink
Amor amor by Cacharel
Euphoria by Calvin Klein
Hypnose by L'ancome
J'adore
Contradiction by Calvin Klein
Diesel Feminine
Hypnotic Poison Dior
Love Love de Toi by Morgan
And a whole ton of demeter stuff (between the sheets, sex on the beach etc)


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 5, 2007)

lol, i'm such a dork...SOMEONE didn't read the thread carefully enough

i recently added 
mv2
turquatic
chanel chance
and euphoria


----------



## Kim. (Jan 5, 2007)

My sad sad Collection:

Vera wang princess perfume (LOVE this stuff)
Givency- Irrisistable 
Calgon- I can't even remember the name


----------



## redambition (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't kep mine on my dresser - mine are stored in my wardrobe.

Givenchy - Hot Couture EDT
Givenchy - Hot Couture EDP
YSL - Opium
Gucci - Envy Me
Anna Sui - Anna Sui
Stella McCartney - Stella
MAC - Dejarose
Davidoff - Cool Water Game
TBS - Oceanus
TBS - Spirit of Moonflower
Revlon - Pink Happiness


----------



## kymmilee (Jan 6, 2007)

versace red jeans
curious by britney spears
gucci envy me
BCBGirls metro
calvin klein eternity moment
baby phat goddess
the body shop set thing

i think that's all.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 7, 2007)

- Dior Addict
- Dior Addict eau fraiche
- Jean Paul Gaultier Classique
- Gucci Rush 2
- Miso Pretty Exquisite Body Mist - Peony Scent
- Random drugstore Vanilla perfume as well as a Violet scented one


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 9, 2007)

-Chanel Allure
-Burberry Brit
-DKNY Be Delicious
-Hilary Duff With Love
-Nemat Vanilla Musk


----------



## Corien (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine are next to my television...

Puma - Jamaica
Tommy Hilfiger- Tommy Girl (I don't like that scent too much though)
Davidoff - Cool Water
Versage - Red Jeans


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 1, 2007)

Burberry Brit - LE Red Bottle
Dior- Addict
Calvin - Euphoria
Lolita Lempicka
Juicy Couture 3.4fl & Lotion (Just received for my bday, getting into it)
Ralph - Blue
Jean Paul Gaultier - Body shaped bottle, pink (forget the name)
BCBG
Versace - Dark Crystal
VS - Heavenly
D&G - Light Blue
Carolina Herrea - 212
Brittney Spears - Curious and Fantasy
Like 30 body sprays from B&BW, VS

I think I forgot some though.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 12, 2007)

Lucky brand lucky number 6
burberry brit


just two for me!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 13, 2007)

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl
Vera Wang Princess
Givenchy Hot Couture
Givenchy Very Irrésistable
Ghost
Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm a total fragrance girl... love collecting and wearing them!!

Britney Spears Curious
Givenchy Oblique Rewind
Yves Saint Laurent Opium
Britney Spears Fantasy
Juicy Counture 
Angel
Spearmint essential oil
Sweet Orange essential oil
Vanilla essential oil
Chanel No. 5
Estee Lauder Beautiful
Clinique Happy
Minnie Mouse 1928
Cinderella (by Disney)
Roxy Love
Addidas Moves
Dolce and Gabanna Light Blue
Gingham
Burberry Weekender
Versace Baby Rose Jeans
Bath & Body Works Wood Lily
J.Lo Still
Oilily
Exclamation
Gurlain Chocolate
Le Petite Gurlain
Estee Lauder Paradise
Nanette Lepore
Yves Saint Laurent Baby Doll
Desert Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Scorpdva (Mar 13, 2007)

Hana Mori
Aquolina's Pink Sugar
B&BW's Amber and Japanese Cherry Blossom
Monyette Paris Cashmere Body Mist


----------



## Opheliac (Apr 20, 2007)

The Body Shop's Cassis Rose
Elizabeth Arden Green Tea
Mary-Kate and Ashley: NYC
The Gap's Heaven
Vanilla Fields
Love's Baby Soft


----------



## angelvivian (Apr 28, 2007)

Ralph Lauren Hot, Cool and the normal one
Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl
Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Shine
Victoria's Secret Love Spell Body Mist

(I would love to get Thierry Mugler's Angel! I'm just enamoured by its name and packaging though...lol)


----------



## Shanneran (Apr 30, 2007)

My Faves :

The Body Shop Rougeberry (it smells good and goes to a good cause)
The Body Shop Zestini (smells great layered over Rougeberry)
Armani Mania
The Body Shop Pink Fruit Punch Perfume Oil
The Body Shop Neroli Jasmine 
Vera Wang Princess


----------



## ch33tah (May 10, 2007)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Miss Dior Cherie
Dior Me, Dior Me Not
Dior Star
Dior J'Adore
Armani Aqua Di Gio
Victoria's Secret Angel Heavenly
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Now


----------



## Jillipede (May 11, 2007)

BPAL Peacock Queen
BPAL Rose Red
BPAL Somnus
Victoria's Secret Pear Glace


----------



## me_jelly (May 12, 2007)

Dior pure poison
Dior pure poison elixir
Dior J'adore summer
Chanel Coco madmoiselle
Jean Paul Gautier Fragile
Kenneth Cole Black
Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise
Ralph Lauren Romance
Givenchy Organza
Nina Ricci Love in Paris
Elizabeth Arden Beauty


----------



## poetic_slut (May 13, 2007)

I have:
paris hilton (pink and black one <3)
Benefits maybe baby
Curve Chill. It was a gift. I dunno.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

Pictured: 
- Ralph 
- Ralph HOT 
- Gucci Rush
- Burberry Brit 
- Burberrry Touch 
- Kenneth Cole 
- DNKY 
- DKNY Be Delicious 
- Romance, Ralph Lauren 
- Dolce & Gabana Light Blue 
- Emporio Armani She
- Style, Ralph Lauren 
- V by Valentino
- Chanel Chance 
- Calyx, Prescriptives
- Liquid, Hard Candy 

I've given away a few fragrances lately including Benneton Hot, Gap So Pink and Clinique Happy


----------



## User49 (May 13, 2007)

* I love perfume! Especially 'fresh, just put out the laundry' scents! Here's my collection :



Coco Chanel - Mademoissel, Tommy True Star, Ralph Lauren, Calven Klien Escape, Lacosta Pink, Clinique Happy, Emp. Arm. Elle, Anna Sui Secret Wish, Body Shop Mixing Oil Kit, Amor Amor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## xiahe (May 13, 2007)

victoria's secret love spell eau de toilette spray
clinique happy heart
J.Lo live
victoria's secret dream angels heavenly eau de parfume mini
victoria's secret so in love
curve chill
stila jade blossom
pacific sunwear nollie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (*it smells just like one of those DKNY "be delicious" perfumes, i can't remember which one...but it's a hell of a lot cheaper which is why i wear it!*)
the healing garden green tea [therapy] spray
bath & body works body splashes: black raspberry vanilla, mango mandarin, magnolia blossom & white cherry blossom
bath & body works eau de toilette spray: cherry blossom

and like a gajillion other things as well that i can't think of at the moment...i just moved back home from school (semester's over!) and a bunch of my stuff is still packed away somewhere...


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 1, 2007)

I have;

DKNY Be Delicious
Britney Spears Curious
Ralph Lauren Cool (not too keen on this)
Hugo Boss Deep Red (My fave, loveeee it!)


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 4, 2007)

I have currently:

Britney Spears Fantasy 
Ralph Lauren Hot (my favorite of the bunch)
BBW Moonlight Path Eau de Parfum
Danielle by Danielle Steel (This smell is really comforting to me. Don't know what it is about it.)
With Love by Hilary Duff 

I really, really want Prada. But given that I live in Florida, I can only wear it maybe a month out of the whole year without it being cloying.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I have currently:

Britney Spears Fantasy 
Ralph Lauren Hot (my favorite of the bunch)
BBW Moonlight Path Eau de Parfum
Danielle by Danielle Steel (This smell is really comforting to me. Don't know what it is about it.)
With Love by Hilary Duff 

I really, really want Prada. But given that I live in Florida, I can only wear it maybe a month out of the whole year without it being cloying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what do you think of With Love by Hilary Duff?


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GemmaAntonia* 

 
_what do you think of With Love by Hilary Duff?_

 
Don't be put off by the celebrity name; it actually smells pretty good. It's kind of fruity and oriental-ish at the same time, delicately balanced. I like it quite a bit!


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 8, 2007)

well, i used to have so many perfumes when i decided to stick to my favorites of all times!!

- YSL babydoll
-Dior: miss dior cherie, j'adore
-Chanel: chance
-stila: creme bouquet
-Kenzo: amour


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

MAC Dejarose
MAC MV1
YSL- Young Sexy Lovely
Tocca-Stella


----------



## gingerbelle (Jun 18, 2007)

BBW White Cherry Blossom
BBW Magnolia Blossom
VS Pink
VS Heavenly
VS Pure Seduction
VS Honesuckle Belle
VS Blossoming Romance
CK Eternity Moment
Givenchy Very Irresistable
Chanel Allure
Chanel Chance
Chanel No 5
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Vera Wang
Burberry
Burberry London
Burberry Summer
Escada Into the Blue
Escada Signature
Davidoff Cool Water Happy Summer
CK One Summer 2007
Bulgari Blv

Next purchase: Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## trip75 (Jul 4, 2007)

Great collections!
Heres mine...


----------



## loveinexcess (Jul 11, 2007)

Aqolina - Pink Sugar
Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue
DKNY - Be Delicious
DKNY - Red Delicious
Philosophy - Falling In Love


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 11, 2007)

Clinique Happy
Too Faced Love Hangover
Benefit Maybe Baby
DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

Juicy Couture and Escada for women.

Need to get me some new scents and another bottle of my fav- very irresistable by givenchy!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 13, 2007)

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel
Blvgari Green Tea
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Gucci II EDP
Dior Addict II
Escada (it's for women, in a cool bottle, it's greenish colored)
Euphoria by Calvin Klein
Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 16, 2007)

My perfumes aren't on my dresser, but they're on my vanity:

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue
Anna Sui Secret Wish
Benefit Maybe Baby
Nanette Lepore Shanghai Butterfly
Fresh Memoirs of a Geisha
Stila Green Tea
Agent Provocateur


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 18, 2007)

I keep all my parfumes on the bathroom counter

Gucci Envy
Le Feu D'Issey Light
L'eau D'Issey
Coco Chanel
Coco Mademoiselle
RL Romance
RL Glamorous
Volupte ODR
YSL Poison
EA Provacative
CK Obsession
Prada EDP
Alfred Sung Shi
Alfred Sung Paradise
VS Pear Glace


I have a few more that I have but I don't keep them on the counter and they are not in the rotation.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 18, 2007)

Marc Jacobs Cucumber
Bath and Body Tutti Dolci Mango
and Bath and Body Cherry Bossom
and some pheramone changing stuff


----------



## courters (Aug 14, 2007)

D & G Light Blue
BCBGirls Nature
Stella Sheer
Lancome Hypnose
J. Lo Glow (Kind of embarassed about this one, but it smells GREAT on me)
Gap Om (this was my favorite when I was younger and I still like it for fall/winter)
Marc Jacobs EDP

will be getting MJ Daisy soon!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 19, 2007)

SJP Lovely, Philosophy Falling in Love, Chanel Chance, Chanel Cristalle.

And Body by Victoria, which my DH buys me 'cause he thinks it smells sexy, lol!!


----------



## Saira (Aug 20, 2007)

I have

Anna Sui Secret Wish
Ralph Lauren Romance
Armani Mania
Dior Addict 2
Paul Smith Extreme


----------



## jajababy (Aug 20, 2007)

I love collecting perfumes, I've been collecting since I was in high school. Also, my father travels a lot, so he will buy me some perfume when he is overseas. So a lot of my collection, I did not buy! (yeah for that)

Amour by Kenzo
Flower by Kenzo
Burberry of London by Burberry
Chance by Chanel (my fave)
Allure by Chanel
5th Avenue by Elizabeth Arden
L'eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake
J'adore by Christian Dior
Chris 1947 by Christian Dior
Beyond Paradise by Estee Lauder
I love Dior by Christian Dior
Rush by Gucci
Miracle by Lancome
Cool Water
212 by Carolina Herrera
Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger (my first perfume - HS)

Not pictured:
Jean Paul Gaultier Perfume by Jean Paul Gaultier
Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Miss Dior Cherie
Dior Me, Dior Me Not
Dior Star
Dior J'Adore
Armani Aqua Di Gio
Victoria's Secret Angel Heavenly
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Now_

 
Got a few new ones:
 Alien by Thierry Mugler
Calycanthus by Acca Kappa 
BCBG Girls Metro

I got a sample of the My Insolence by Guerlain but it ends up smelling like soap on me after a few hours. and the word Insolance has such a horrible meaning : a lack of politeness; a failure to show regard for others; wounding the feelings or others... how can ppl name a perfume after it I do not know.


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

The one I've been using the most lately is Warm Vanilla Sugar Eau de Parfum. It reminds me of fall, and its a little early but oh well!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got SJP Covet - Love it (pun intended)
Nar Rodriquez For Her
Bvlgari Red Tea
Stella 
Givenchy Organza
Hanae Mori Pink Butterfly
*
I'm not really 'dressed' until i've spritzed!


----------



## nmgleaton (Sep 13, 2007)

Versace Crystal Noir
Lolita Lempicka
Lavanilla Vanilla Grapefruit
Jean Paul Gaultier 2
Prada Tendre
Lulu Guinness Cast a Spell


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 21, 2007)

i've only gotten into "real" perfumes recently (as apposed to body sprays and things like that.)

so far i have:
estee lauder beyond paradise
heiress by paris 
j'adore dior
dior pure poison
dior addict 2
dior miss cherie
velocity by mary kay

and of course some stuff from bath and body works and some chanel lotion samples and such. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'adore makes me feel like a princess.


----------



## Deena (Oct 22, 2007)

Tom Ford Black Orchid
Versace Crystal Noir
Juicy Couture Juicy Couture
Moschino I love love
Masaki Matsushima Masaki/Masaki


----------



## NeonDollParts (Oct 28, 2007)

britney- fantasy
britney- beleive
Gucci- Rush
Nina by nina ricci
vs- some sorta grapefruit body splash that I've had forever
a few others I can't think of right now.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 28, 2007)

L'Occitane -Green Tea 
                Rose & Reine
                White Tea
                Amber Eau De Toilette

Clinique Aromatics Elixir
Clinique Happy
Clinique Happy To Be
Estee-Estee Lauder


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 28, 2007)

*burberry*
burberry
burberry brit w/ shower gel &  body lotion
burberry weekend
burberry touch
*britney spears*
curious w/ perfumed shimmer stick
fantasy w/ body lotion
midnight fantasy
believe
*paris hilton*
paris hilton
just me
*hilary duff*
with love w/ body lotion & rollerball lipgloss duo
*baby phat*
golden goddess w/ body lotion
*jlo*
miami glow
*jessica simpson*
taste
*aquolina*
pink sugar
*givenchy*
hot couture edp
*dkny*
be delicious
*cacharel*
amor amor


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez Miami Glow
Philosophy Amazing Grace
Fresh Lemon Sugar
Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## anjdes (Oct 28, 2007)

1,2)Shanghai Tang GingerLily & Boucheron by Boucheron for when I'm dressed in traditional clothes (I'm from India! Bring on the sarees!!)
3)Lacoste Touch of Pink for running errands
4)Hermes Un Jardin sur *le *Nil for white shirt and jeans 
5)Dior Diorissimo for casual days, its very girly and if worn with a pretty outfit the whole effect can be rather cloyingly sweet...am I making sense?
6)Chanel Coco Mademoiselle for LBD nights!!


----------



## shortcake (Dec 6, 2007)

Vera Wang Princess
Vera Wang Truly Pink
Lolita Lempicka
Creed Indiana
Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## revaannxx3 (Dec 6, 2007)

heres what i have ....
- ralph lauren romance
- mac turquatic
- ralph lauren style
- ralph lauren "ralph"
- armani code
- dior pure poison
- gucci rush
- lucky you


----------



## Divinity (Dec 6, 2007)

Oooh...all of your collections sound yummy!
Here's my collection:
Victor & Rolf Flowerbomb
Hillary Duff With Love
Britney Spears Fantasy
Vanilla Fields
MAC Dejarose
Diesel Fuel for Life
Stila Creme Bouquet
Valentino Rock n' Rose
AND...Kate Moss!!  New FAVE!!


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 6, 2007)

Ralph Cool
Ralph
Gucci Envy Me
Armani Remix
Escada Island Kiss
Curious

Ralph and Armani are my staples though


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Dec 6, 2007)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle 
Chanel Allure
Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds
Elizabeth Arden Green Tea
Burberry Brit
Britney Spears Curious
Davidoff Cool water

Miniatures
Maria Carey 'M'
Britney Spears Curious
Dior Miss Dior Cherie
Dior Dolce Vita
Dior Pure Poison
Dior J'adore
Dior Dior Addict


----------



## LaBellaVita (Dec 25, 2007)

Chance:*Chanel*
Fantasy, Curious: *Britney Spears*
With Love: *Hilary Duff*
MV2: *MAC*
Princess: *Vera Wang*
Hypnose, Miracle: *Lancome*
Contradiction: *Calvin Klein*


----------



## anaibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Some pictures, a "necklace holder", loose papers and coins, a big mirror and Moschino Cheap and Chic and L'eau de Cartier. Also L'eau d'Issey and Allure both for men (they belong to my husband, but sometimes I steal them!).


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

What's on my dresser:

Provocative woman by Elizabeth Arden
Sensual amber by Bath and body works
Forever Elizabeth by Elizabeth Taylor
Liz by Liz Claiborne
Fantasy by Britney Spears
Cotton Candy Fantasy
Curve Crush


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Feb 28, 2008)

Burberry London
Burberry Summer
Miss Dior Cherie
American Eagle Real
Coach
Philosophy Amazing Grace
Curios by Britney Spears
BCBGirls
Dior 5 perfume cofferet (sample sizes)
LAMB by gwen stefani


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

Well if we are talking the perfumes on my computer desk (since that is where I keep them):
Victoria's Secret Pink
Breathe Serenity
Escada Pacific Paradise
Bath and Body Works Wild Honeysuckle
Bath and Body Works Fresh Pineapple
Bath and Body Works Black Raspberry Vanilla
Bath and Body Works Dancing Waters
Avon Little Black Dress
Avon Wink
Avon Dreamlife Bouquet
mark Hollywood Pink
Dream Angels Desire (mini)
Dream Angels Heavenly (mini)
Escada Sunset Heat
Escada Rockin' Rio
Escada Moon Sparkle
Avon Crystal Aura
Lancome Hypnose

Plus a ton of samples from the Nordie's fragrance events and everything...including L de Lolita Lempicka which I secretly hope the parentals get me for my birthday...


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's see.. On my dresser I have

Juicy Couture
Gucci by Gucci (Loving this one)
Marc Jacobs Orange (perfect summer fragrance)
Narciso Rodriquez for Her

But I am looking to add a few more in the near future!!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Apr 21, 2008)

Small but growing!!!

Burberry Brit
Britney Spears Fantasy
Gucci envy me
Miss Dior Cherie
Coco Madamoiselle
JPG Classique
Chanel Chance
Ralph Lauren Ralph
Escada Sunset Heat

and millions and millions of samples.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 23, 2008)

Britney Spears Fantasy and Midnight Fantasy
Elizabeth Arden Meditarrean, Provocative Interlude, Green Tea Lotus
Clinique Happy
Escada Pacific Paradise
DKNY Be Delicious 

I've been craving the new Gucci (lighter colored bottle) and Ralph Lauren Hot.


----------



## eve sh. (Apr 23, 2008)

The only perfume that i acctualy have bought is 
Crabtree and Eveline Eau Rose de Fraiche

but i also have

Prada by Prada
YSL NU
Cristina by Cristina Aquilera 

I work in perfume and cosmetics retail. I can get almost any mainstream, popular perfumes for free, but somehow i am not into perfumes.

May be because single one of them remind me of work.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 10, 2008)

FlowerBomb
Burberry The Beat
Lucky You


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok...I have some sort of addiction to all things- cosmetics, bath and body, and perfumes.  I keep all my fragrances out on a dresser in my closet. Here's what's on it:

Hypnotic Poison by Christian Dior (my fave musk)
Pink Sugar by Aquolina (my fave sweet scent)
Ginger Essence by Origins (my fave clean scent)
Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan
Gucci Envy by Gucci
Gucci Rush by Gucci
Gucci Rush 2 by Gucci
Glow by JLo (the original)
Insolence by Guerlain Paris
Amazing Grace by Philosophy
Sensual Amber by Bath and Body Works
Vanilla Gold Sexy Sparkle by Victoria's Secret
Ibiza Hippie by Escada
Sexy Graffiti by Escada (yes I am still holding on to it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sex BCBG Girls by Max Azria
Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger

As I list them now I see I need to let go of some of them. Do I wear all of them? Nope but I just love to see them.  

What should I do?  I feel like I should be on an episode of clean house where Niecy helps me identify the root of the problem. LoL


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 10, 2008)

On a shelf in my closet...
Vera Wang Princess
Givenchy Hot Couture
Escada Magnetism
Escada Rockin Rio
Escada Pacific Paradise
Escada Sunset Heat
Escada Moon Sparkle
Paris Hilton 
Paris Hilton Just Me
Britney Spears Curious
Estee Lauder Pleasures Intense
Armani Code
VS Pink

and about a zillion sprays from VS and BBW...


----------



## star25 (Jul 7, 2008)

I loooooooove all my perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here goes....


Gucci Rush (all time fave)
Curve by Liz Claiborne
Ralph
Ralph Hot
Ralph Cool
Lacoste Inspiration
DKNY Be Delicious
DKNY Delicious Night
DNKY
Chanel N5
Coco Chanel
Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel
Chanel N19
Chanel Chance
Chanel Chance Fresh 
Versace Woman
Versace Crystal Noir
Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue
D&G The One
By D&G
Emporio Armani Remix
Emporio Armani City Glam
Emporio Armani White for Her
Armani Code
YSL Baby Doll
Jean Paul Gaultier Classique
Escada Pacific Paradise
Britney Spears Fantasy
Britney Spears Curious In Control
Miami Glow by JLO
Still Jeniffer Lopez
Givenchy Hot Couture
Givenchy Very Irresistable
Estee Lauder Pleasures Intense
Narciso Rodriguez For Her
Miss Dior Cherie
Lancome Oui
Dior Addict 2
Lolita Lempicka
Kenzo Amour
Kenzo 7:15am in Bali
Thierry Mugler Angel Innocent
Moschino Couture


I think I'm gonna go hug them now.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2008)

I just recently bought...

Roxy (My FAVORITE!!!)
Dazzle me! by the Sexy Little Things collection at Victorias Secret
Beauty Rush perfume in Appletini


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

Burberry london
Burberry london classic
FCUK
Prada Tendre
Chanel coco madamoselle
Chanel Chance
Chanel Allure
Gucci Rush 2
Gucci Envy
Dior addict
Britney (the one in the blue bottle)
Boss for her
Boss deep red
Boss Intense
Kai
Serge Lutens Un Lys
Marc Jacobs
D&G Light Blue
CK Euphoria

I think thats it but im sure there are more, ive got my favourites and the rest are neglected so sorry to the ones ive missed out!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 18, 2008)

body by victoria's secret. my favoriiiite!
sunset heat by escada
moonlight path by bath and body works
love at first glow by jlo
maybe baby by benefit
romance by ralph lauren
and that's all i can remember w/o looking.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2008)

ralph - ralph lauren (on my 2nd bottle)
princess - vera wang (amazing for day and night!)
miami glow - j.lo (this reminds me of hot summer nights and dancing in clubs!)
paris - parish hilton (the first perfume she did which smells alot like ralph)
heiress - paris hilton (too much like bubblegum- not likeing it!)
love at first glow - j.lo (pretty and girly)
fuel for life - desil (my wedding perfume!! spicey... me loves it!)


----------



## stellastar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have in my vanity drawer

Deep Red - Hugo Boss
Tendre Poison - Christian Dior
Pleasures - Estee Lauder
Hypnose - Lancome
Nina - Nina Ricci
Tommy Girl - Tommy Hilfiger
Amor Amor - Cacharel
Dior Addict  - Christian Dior

but theres so many more i really really want Romance, Chloe, Gucci, My Insolence and so much more must go on holiday for duty free or wait till christmas!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't keep my perfumes on my dresser... they last longer that way.  I have about 65-70 perfumes... way too many to list here... I have pictures in the Traincase.

I have on my dresser... mirror, brushes, makeup drawers, hair stuff, candle, jewelry boxes, and my mummy teddy.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 22, 2008)

Givenchy-Very Irresistable
Kenneth Cole Black for her
Issey Miyake- Eau d'Issey
Clinique Happy Heart
Versace Crystal Noir
Chanel no. 5 
anddd, assorted BPAL scents.  


This thread is making me want to go try some new fragrances!


----------



## revinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, let's see..
mark. White Tea Vanilla Scent Spray
mark. Kiwi Lotus Scent Spray
VS Very Sexy 2 (Disgusting.)
VS Amber Romance
VS Pure Seduction
VS Vanilla Lace
VS Slice of Heaven Beauty Rush Mist
VS Grapesicle Beauty Rush Mist
Paris Hilton Can Can 
Britney Spears Fantasy
Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy
Britney Spears In Control
Britney Spears Believe
Amorito from the Body Shop
annnd my new FAVORITE, With Love by Hilary Duff


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I loooooooove all my perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here goes....


Gucci Rush (all time fave)
Curve by Liz Claiborne
Ralph
Ralph Hot
Ralph Cool
Lacoste Inspiration
DKNY Be Delicious
DKNY Delicious Night
DNKY
Chanel N5
Coco Chanel
Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel
Chanel N19
Chanel Chance
Chanel Chance Fresh 
Versace Woman
Versace Crystal Noir
Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue
D&G The One
By D&G
Emporio Armani Remix
Emporio Armani City Glam
Emporio Armani White for Her
Armani Code
YSL Baby Doll
Jean Paul Gaultier Classique
Escada Pacific Paradise
Britney Spears Fantasy
Britney Spears Curious In Control
Miami Glow by JLO
Still Jeniffer Lopez
Givenchy Hot Couture
Givenchy Very Irresistable
Estee Lauder Pleasures Intense
Narciso Rodriguez For Her
Miss Dior Cherie
Lancome Oui
Dior Addict 2
Lolita Lempicka
Kenzo Amour
Kenzo 7:15am in Bali
Thierry Mugler Angel Innocent
Moschino Couture


I think I'm gonna go hug them now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO that's so funny I could imagine you hugging all your bottles of perfume. I have a lot of perfume but damn I can't see myself hugging them all. LOL


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have 
*M by Mariah Carey x2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Touch of Pink by Lacoste
Baby Phat Goddess by Kimora Lee
Hypnose by Lancome
DKNY by Donna Karan
Midnight Fantasy by Britney Spears
*Believe by Britney Spears
Obsession and Obsession Night by Calvin Klein
With Love by Hilary Duff
J'adore by Christian Dior
Romance by Ralph Lauren
*Guess by Marciano 
Heiress by Paris Hilton
Red Door Velvet by Elizabeth Arden
Intimately Beckham for Her
Flower by Kenzo

I guess that's it. The ones marked with a star are my favorites but I like to change it up that way I won't get too tired of them. LOL


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 6, 2008)

on my dresser there is:

four bouquets of dried flowers (that I have scented with Hot Couture)

three tiffany boxes full of my 'good' jewelry

one tiffany bag

all my pearls and other jewelry is antique crystal dishes

Givenchy Hot Couture
Juicy Couture
Ralph Lauren Blue
Ralph Lauren Cool
Ralph Lauren Hot
Sea Mist Room Spray (actually for my room...)
Bath and Body Works Bergamot and Coriander body spray
Orange Blossom Perfume 
Burberry Brit
Burberry London
Chanel Chance
Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb
Miss Dior Cherie
Christian Dior Hypnotic Poison
Vera Wang Princess
Givenchy Organza 
a Creme Brulé Candle
and
Two Waterford Perfume Dispensers

this is such a fun thread!


----------



## mittens (Aug 18, 2008)

Miss Dior Cherie
Agent Provocateur (Strip; LE)
Hermès Un Jardin en Méditerranée


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

On my dresser I have:

Chanel Chance
Jean Paul Gaultier Classique 
Thierry Mugler - Alien


----------



## bubs (Sep 13, 2008)

An almost empty bottle of Betsey Johnson, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE! Its super sweet and girly but a bit musky and sexy at the same time!

Dior Miss Dior Cherie

L.A.M.B

Burberry London which is amazing, but I feel like its more of a winter scent because its a bit heavy


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 13, 2008)

Miss Dior Cherie.
J'Adore Dior.
Dior Addict.
Dior Dolce Vita.
Dior Pure Poison.
Anna Sui Dolly Girl.
Clinique Happy.
Lancome Miracle.
Jean Paul Gaultier Classique.
DKNY Be Delicious Green.
Benefit Maybe Baby.
Juicy Couture.

There is SO many more I ran out of and need to rebuy though and some I just really want to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like my perfume. <3


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 16, 2008)

This could take awhile....

Ruehl No. 925
Hollister's Malaia
Hollister's August
Ralph Lauren Blue
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Now from summer 2007
Intimately Beckham For Her (oh my god i LOVE this)
Stella by Stella McCartney
DKNY Be Delicious green bottle
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly
Very Irresistible by Givenchy parfum and eau de parfum
Paris by Paris Hilton

I wear either Intimately Beckham or Stella every day.  Definitely my favorites!


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a bunch at home, but on my dresser in my dorm i have marc jacobs rain and clinique happy heart.  i'm planning on getting some more from my room at home when i go home this weekend.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

I have...

Calvin Klein Eternity
Calvin Klein In2U
Calvin Klein Contradiction
Christian Dior Dolce Vita 
Clinique Happy
DKNY Be Delicious
D&G Light Blue
Emporio Armani Diamond
Escada Pacific Paradise
Hugo Woman
Hugo Boss Intense
Ralph by Ralph Lauren
Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't have a dresser so my perfumes are in my bookshelf right next to my CDs (they do get along really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I have a list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

Chloé / Chloé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 My #1 right now - I smelled a sample in a magazine a couple of months ago and I was directly blown away.. amazing perfume
DKNY / Be Delicious
DKNY / Red Delicious
space safed for: DKNY / Delicious Night
Calvin Klein / Euphoria
Kenzo / Flower
Issey Miyake / L'Eau d'Issey
Hugo Boss / Pure Purple (hmm.. I don't really use it that much)
fcuk / fcuk her
Diesel / Plus Plus Masculine (the feminine one ist uuahh yuck!! way too sweet for my nose.. but the masculine one is great)


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh god - 

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche
Miss Dior Cherie
Dior Midnight Poison
Cool Water
Some BBW sprays
Fresh Pomegranate Anise
Fresh Lemon Sugar
Origins Ginger Essence
Escada Sentiment
Escada Magnetism
Escada Island Kiss
Escada Ibiza Hippie
YSL Young Sexy Lovely (mini)
YSL Opium (mini)
Ralph Lauren Romance
Whatever the newest Gucci is
Armani Sheer Code
Marc Jacobs Splashes in Pear, Rain and Orange
Burberry Summer
Some Tutti Dolce Mango thing
Britney Spears Curious
Britney Spears Fantasy
Trish McEvoy #3, #6, #9, #11, and Signature (Trish, my fave)
YSL Babydoll
LAMB by Gwen Stefani 
Salvatore Ferragamo F

There's more, but I can't think of them, lol.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 5, 2008)

CK Euphoria EDP 50 ml

CK Euphoria Blossom EDT 50 ml

Dior Addict EDT 50 ml

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche 100 ml

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP 50 ml


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 17, 2008)

hmmmm, I don't think I ever posted here. I have

1. Burberry Brit - my everyday scent in fall and winter
2. Euphoria by Ck - one of my all time faves
3. Provocative Woman by Elizabeth Arden - my everyday scent in spring
4. In2U by Ck - my everyday scent in summer
5. J'Adore Dior
6. Chance by Chanel

Most of my perfumes are musky and heavy. I don't like fruity or flower-y scents. I'm getting Dolce & Gabana "the One" next.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

Escada-mint green color in oval shaped bottle
Lolita Lempicka-in the apple bottle (MY #1)
curve crush
Very irresistable (#4)
jessica's fancy (#3)
juicy couture (#2)
usher (it was a gift, I dont care for it)
halloween
duende
pink op juice
bora bora 
mambo
bvalgari (frosted glass bottle)
dkny (green)

thats all I can think of at the moment cause it's so cluttered...I just tried to clean it and decided to just give up...LOL


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 18, 2008)

I only own a bottle of Dolce & Gabbana The One.


----------



## fresh76 (Oct 18, 2008)

- Agent Provocateur parfum
- Burberry Brit
- Versace Woman
- JP Gaultier classic
- Lacoste
- Calvin Klein Euphoria

And a body mist from victoria's secret that smells like vanilla cupcakes and frosting


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm naming whatever I can see from where I'm laying, because I'm lazy. 

1. Gucci Rush, large+small bottles b/c I never want to run out. Ever.
2. Lovely by SJP.
3. Bath+Body Warm Vanilla sugar
4. Amazing Grace by Philosophy, Roll on+ Perfume.
5. G by Gwen Stefani. I pretty much bought it for the figurine.
6. Lolita Lempicka ( I think) which I also bought because I liked the bottle.
7. Amorito from the Body Shop
8. Cassis Rose from the Body Shop
9. Vanilla from the Body Shop, I mix this with Cassis Rose it smells AMAZING.
10. Pink Sugar by Aquolina
11. Ralph by Ralph Lauren
12. Miss Dior Cherie
13. Pink Buttercream Frosting by Jaqua
14. Pure Grace by Philosophy
15. The 2 Nars body oils, I consider these perfumes because when I use them I don't add anything on. They smell soo good.
16. Falling in Love by Philosophy.
17. Neroli Jasmine from the Body Shop
18. Rock Candy, it's old but I love it. It's from a lady who sells b+b products online. I'm obsessed with it.

....I am a fragrance whore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some scattered around the room too, but those don't get much use.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Versace Bright Crystal EDP
Versace Bright Crystal Lotion 
Armani Code EDP
Armani Code Lotion 
Gucci Envy Me EDT
Gucci Envy Me Lotion 
Bvlgari EDP
Calvin Klein Summer EDT
Sean Jean Unforgivable Woman EDT
Sean Jean Unforgivable Woman Lotion 
Gucci Envy EDP
Gucci Envy Lotion
Chanel No. 5 EDP
Dolce & Gabana Feminine EDP
Kenneth Cole Black EDT

Ok now this is just whats on my dresser...I won't even get up to go look on the bathroom shelf! 

I also have almost every Bath & Body Works & Victoria's Secret Body Splash, Lotion & Shower Gel they make.

I too am a confessed fragrance whore


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 18, 2008)

Michael Kors- the one in the square bottle with the silver top.  Forgot the name.
For Her - Narcisco Rodriguez
Black Amethyst - BBW
Japanese Cherry Blossom - BBW
Very Sexy - VS
Very Sexy 2 - VS
Happy- Clinique
Rapture - VS

So now that I've listed all of them, I'm not going to buy any more until I use ALL of these.  I didn't realize I had this many!!


----------



## bellalune (Oct 20, 2008)

Creed Spring Flowers 
Creed Love in White
Prada L' Infusion D Iris
Chanel Chance 
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Hanae Mori Butterfly
Escada - ALL SUMMER RELEASES Sexy Graffiti, Ibiza Hippie, Island something Pacific Paradise, Rockin Rio, Sunset Heat, Moon Sparkle
Gucci Envy ME 
Estee Lauder Azuree Soleil 
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## raen (Oct 20, 2008)

JuiceBar Juicee Fruitee
Juicebar Cotton Candy
Britney Spears Fantasy
Body Shop: vanilla, velique, neroli jasmin
Healing Garden zzz Therapy
Calgon Hawaiian Ginger


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jadore Christian Dior
DNA Bijan
Gucci Envy Me
Mariah Carey
Ralph Lauren Blue
DK Be Delicious
Issey Miyake
Dolce & Gabbana light blue
Estee Lauder Pleasures Exotic
Vera Wang Princess
Vera Wang
Dove Grapefuit & Lemongrass Spray
B&BW Pearberry 
B&BW Pearblossom spray & perfume
B&BW Pink Grapefruit
DK Cashmere Mist Body Oil 
Pink Sugar Body Oil
Ralph Lauren Romance Oil
Vera Wang Princess Oil
Juicy Couture Oil


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

Coco Chanel and Prada


----------



## revinn (Oct 30, 2008)

I already posted here, but my collection has almost doubled since then.. Sooo, I'm going to post again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here goes:
-VS Beauty Rush in Grapesicle (ew)
-VS Beauty Rush in Slice of Heaven (also ew)
-VS Vanilla Lace
-VS Pure Seduction
-VS Amber Romance
-Juicy Couture
-Fantasy by Britney Spears
-Midnight Fantasy by BS
-Curious by BS
-In Control by BS (x2)
-Believe by BS
-Fancy by Jessica Simpson
-With Love by Hilary Duff
-CanCan by Paris Hilton
-Viva La Juicy!
-Stella by Stella McCartney
-Demeter Blueberry Muffin (yummy as room spray!)
-Betsey Johnson (my sig. scent)
-Amorito
-mark. Kiwi Lotus
-mark. White Tea Vanilla
-Samples of Fancy, Guess by Marciano, and Escada's Moon Sparkle
-Juicy Couture Body Dust, mini perfume, body lotion, & shower gel
-Believe body lotion, and Fantasy body lotion (x2)

And soon to be added to the collection: V&R Flowerbomb and D&G The One.


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 30, 2008)

- Versace Bright crystal perfume, shower gel and lotion
- Gucci Envy Me Perfume and lotion
- Fruits and passion(cant remember the smell but its like melon-ish)
- Victoria's Secret Pear Glace and Pure Seduction( I think its called, I could be making that name up, its pink anywyas)
- Some Vanilla Spray


----------



## Poupette (Oct 30, 2008)

I have:

Anna Sui
Anna Sui Dolly Girl
Anna Sui Dolly Girl Bonjour L'Amour!
Anna Sui Dolly Girl Lil' Starlet
Anna Sui Secret Wish Magic Romance
DKNY Be Delicious
Lulu Guiness EDP
Lush Forum Fragrance Candy Fluff
Lush Forum Fragrance Sakura
Masaki Matsushima Mat

I also have a lot of decants:

Anna Sui Dolly Girl Ooh La Love
Anna Sui Secret Wish
Anna Sui Sui Love
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Aquolina Chocolovers
Dior Miss Dior Chérie
Masaki Matsushima Masaki
Masaki Matsushima M
Nina Ricci Nina
Salvador Dali Dalimania
Viktor&Rolf Flowerbomb

...plus some more I cannot remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Planning to buy Vera Wang "Princess" and Miss Dior Chérie


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is on my bathroom counter. Excuse the PJ bottoms. It's early, I'm off and I'm cold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YSL L'Homme
YSL M7
YSL Rive Gauche
Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb
Prada
Lolita Lempicka for Men
Chanel Allure Homme Sport
Chanel Allure Homme
Juicy Crittoure (doggy fragrance, not for me. LOL)
Juicy Couture Dirty English
Juicy Couture
Aqualina Blue Sugar
Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male Summer Edition
Demeter Devils Food Cake
BPAL Eat Me
BPAL Sticky Pillowcase
Armani (forget the exact name)
L'Occitane Eau de Cade???
Aveda #13?
Jean Paul Gaultier G2
Tocca Cleopatra
Solid Pink Sugar (forget the brand)
LUSH Champagne Snow Showers Solid Perfume
Acqua Di Parma Mandorolo Di Sicilia
and various other stuff along the side etc.

not shown is several imps from BPAL and other fragrances under the sink I am trying to unload on MUA.com


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Philosophy Pure Grace
Philosophy Inner Grace
Philosophy Amazing Grace
DKNY Red Delicious
DKNY Be Delicious
J.Lo Still

I don't have a lot of perfume choices lol....I'm pretty loyal to a few and just buy those over and over again


----------

